# Forensic scientist looking to move to Dubai



## UK_Alex (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I a currently a forensic scientist working within the UK. I have been doing this for only 1 year, straight out of university. 

I have family living in Dubai and would like to make the move over as well. 

I have been looking at various sites for forensic science jobs and can only find digital/computer forensics, which is not what I am looking for. I looking to be a CSI or forensic scientist positions, working primarily with DNA. 

My questions are.....

What is the set up in the UAE for forensic work? Is it all done in house with police? 
Do they welcome other nationalities to work in forensics? 
Is there any websites people can suggest? 

Would really appreciate any help at all, 

Thanks in advance,

Alex


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It won't help much but I do know the police here have a forensics department. I think the best thing would be to go to their website and see if there's any way you can work something through that. Generally speaking though, I would think they would want Arabic speakers, but it's worth a try, you never know....


----------



## Mike Lima (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm a forensic science undergraduate about to go into my last year of my course. Could you provide me with any information that you would deem useful to someone like me who, like you, would like to work as a forensic scientist or crime scene examiner in the UAE?

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i would imagine that any external support the local agency would require would be expected to have a certain level of pre-existing experience.
I cannot see a fresh graduate being particulary desirable.
In the majority of fields here, having some experience before coming here is advantageous / necessary.
I can't be certain regarding Forensics, but that would be my opinion.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I recall a few years ago, that the UK Forensics service was asked by the UAE to set up a centre in the region to improve the capabilities here. 

It might be worth search or calling the UK FSS and seeing what press releases they have on the situation as I recall the UK did provide a significant amount of support to the UAE.


----------



## Mike Lima (Jul 20, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> I recall a few years ago, that the UK Forensics service was asked by the UAE to set up a centre in the region to improve the capabilities here.
> 
> It might be worth search or calling the UK FSS and seeing what press releases they have on the situation as I recall the UK did provide a significant amount of support to the UAE.


Thank you for your reply

Unfortunately, the FSS was shut down by the government 2 years ago so I am currently looking for alternative agencies/companies that can help but I've failed to find any as yet


----------



## MM_ASIA (Apr 1, 2015)

hi,

May I know anyone has the contact for Dubai Police forensic dept. ?


thx.


----------

